# لعنايه المهندس احمد عفيفي وبقيه المهندسين



## م عكاشه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مهندس اتيحت لي فرصه كورس قصير باي دوله اختارها ويفضل الامارات او بريطانيا او مصر بمجال Bms فارجو مساعدتي يااخواني بقدر المستطاع

وبانتظار الردود علي احر من الجمر


----------



## م عكاشه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

وين الشباب المهندسين؟؟؟؟
انا بالانتظار


----------



## م عكاشه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شباااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## ahmedmecha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ألسلام عليكم ... لا أعرف مانوع المساعدة التي تطلبها !! هل تعني إختيار البلد ؟ بلا نقاش بريطانيا حسب رأيي .


----------



## م عكاشه (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا الاخ احمد علي الرد وبارك الله فيك

اريد معهد او كليه تدرس هذه الكورسات باي مكان(الرجاء التلفون او ال***** او موقعهم بالنت) .....لان الزمن اصبح حرج بالنسبه لي


----------



## م عكاشه (23 أكتوبر 2008)

Dear Mr.Ahmed Afify,
your kind enter and advice is highly appricated


----------



## f16_ksa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

م عكاشة 

انا طالب في بريطانيا 

واتمنى لك التوفيق 

وزي ماقلو الاخوان بريطانيا بس نوع الدورة القصيرة


----------



## م عكاشه (25 أكتوبر 2008)

العزيز f16 ممكن تزودني بموقع اوتلفون او ***** لاي مركز بيدي كورسات حتي لو قصيره


----------



## f16_ksa (27 أكتوبر 2008)

م عكاشه قال:


> العزيز f16 ممكن تزودني بموقع اوتلفون او ***** لاي مركز بيدي كورسات حتي لو قصيره


 

الي فهمته ان BMS

يعني نظام ادراة المباني 

المهم اخوي تفضل 
*للكورسات القصير في جامعة kingston في لندن *

Contact the Business Services Office to discuss your needs
Business Services Office [email protected] 
Tel: +44 (0)20 8547 7054 - Fax: +44 (0)20 8547 7887 


وتقدر اخوي تزور اي موقع جامعة في بريطانيا وخاصة في لندن هم يعطون كورسات قصيرة 

بس نصيحة اذا عملك يتحمل مصاريف سكنك لاحظ قلت لك سكنك خلك في لندن واذا يعطيك راتبك ويقولك انت بكيفك انا اقولك مهما صار لا تاخذ اي جامعة في لندن للان السكن نار هناك 

وكذالك انا كلمت الجامعة فوق وطبعا قالو لازم تكون شهادة البكالوريس معاك ومترجمه ولازم يكون لغتك زينه الخ الخ 

اخرتها يوم جينا للحساب قالو انت الشخص قلت لا قريب لي قالو خل قريبك يتصل 
المهم اخوي وانا كلمت مكتب هنا ووعدني يعطيني لسته وراح ارفقها لك ع طول اول ماتوصلني


----------



## م عكاشه (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يسلهلها ليك ويحميك ويسترك ويخليك لاهلك ووطنك وماقادر كيف اشكرك .زبس ربنا يجازيك كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## NFPA (27 يونيو 2011)

لو ممكن ملف به شرح لنظام bms واسماء لبعض الشركات العالمية الرائدة فى هذا المجال ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------

